# munich with 10 yr old son



## joydot (Feb 23, 2009)

arriving in munich this july to organise things pre august arrival of 10 year old son (ex moving over seperately). struggling to prepare. information regarding childrens activities (soccer, tennis etc) thin on the ground. are there people living in munich/with children who would like to meet up for moral support and info sharing?

lived in westend and attended MIS as a child and as lovely as it all was when i go online and see only fields/ housing costs and such i begin to panic. would anyone recommend areas for families where you have easy access to activities, schools etc? any state schools particularly good for newcomers to check out - we are settling permanently?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the fourm 'joydot'. We discussed Munich and schools a while ago on the forum:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-germany/47954-moving-us-new-york-munich.html
There are a few other threads started about Munich so use the 'search' option to view those as well.


----------



## joydot (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks.


----------

